# Anyone else doing the 30 day shred?



## WantingABubba

Anyone?


----------



## daydreamerx

I've ordered it from Play.com so will be starting next week when it arrives :) :thumbup:


----------



## Hebble

I'm doing it! Not everyday as when my little girl is fussy I can't squeeze it in.

I also have Jillian's 'No more trouble zones' which I like as the workout breaks down into 6 minute sections. Today I just did two 6 min sections.

Before I was pregnant I used to do the 30 day shred 5 times a week and the results were great. I recommend mixing and matching between the levels once you're strong/ fit enough. Level three is great, but too much for me at the min as I'm easing back in after having my lo.

At the moment I follow Anita! And sometimes just lie and have a rest when they do abs...:blush: tee hee


----------



## happyjen

Never heard of it? Is it any good?


----------



## Fruitymeli

mee :D


----------



## PinkEmily

Im restarting it today. Its a great dvd, ive had great results with it.


----------



## Raven24

Imdoing it at the moment ive jsut done day 6 level 2, i had a rest day at teh end of level 1 because i was burned out and i have had a couple of days off over easter, fell off the wagon with eggs oops.

I enjoy it although it is hard work.


----------



## moondrops

I bought this today and have just finished the first level 1 workout. It's really good!! I definitely need practise with the moves so i will have to watch more closely tomorrow but i'm glad i got it xx


----------



## pandacub

Im going to start doing it again :)
Jillian really pisses me off though


----------



## Squidge

pandacub said:
 

> Im going to start doing it again :)
> Jillian really pisses me off though

Put her on mute :thumbup: 

I think I need to start it again. I've only managed a few days on level 1 before :blush:


----------



## moondrops

pandacub said:


> Im going to start doing it again :)
> Jillian really pisses me off though

I love her haha i :rofl: at the start of the dvd when shes like "girls, you think you can handle it.. we'll see" and swaggers over to her mat hahaha cheeeese x


----------



## pandacub

Squidge said:


> pandacub said:
> 
> 
> Im going to start doing it again :)
> Jillian really pisses me off though
> 
> Put her on mute :thumbup:
> 
> I think I need to start it again. I've only managed a few days on level 1 before :blush:Click to expand...

I definitely will! 
It took my body aages to stop hurting doing the 30ds initially, im probably back to square one.


----------



## daydreamerx

I did day 3 level 1 today, it is hard but i'm hoping it will get easier, I literally can't do push ups though - my arms are SO weak! even with the girly ones i barely go down at all.. 

I know it will be hard to stay motivated to do it every day for 27 more days but ohwell, I just try and do it in the morning so i don't have to think about it all day :haha:


----------



## pandacub

Doing it in the morning is a brilliant idea. 
Ive always done it in the evening and i think thats where i went wrong as i was so tired by that point i just couldnt be arsed.

Saying that, im starting tonight :)


----------



## Squidge

I'm starting it in the morning as mornings as easier for me :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

how does it work?? it is 30 different sections? or do you do each section for so many days?


----------



## pandacub

buttonnose82 said:


> how does it work?? it is 30 different sections? or do you do each section for so many days?

Theres 3 sections increasing in difficulty. I think the idea is you do section 1 for 10 days, 2 for 10 days & 3 for the last 10 days. Im impatient and advanced to the next stage as soon as i what i was doing felt comfortable :) your body does get used to it really quickly.


----------



## Bella932

Just want to say kudos to you ladies - I have this and every couple months I do level 1 for two day then give up! Argh! Don't you think the cool down is too short?


----------



## swede8817

Just did this and shred is a good name as I am completly shredded after doing it can barely lift babba out of the cot. Bye bye bingo wings!


----------



## jaccnic1

I have Jillian's DVDs too. Do you think it would hurt me if continued to do them while trying to conceive? Or should I just stick to lower impact (yoga, walking)? I don't want to hurt my chances of conceiving if I'm jumping all over the place...please help!


----------



## Weeplin

I'm starting this tomorrow..need to shift my wings big time!


----------

